

Ask HN: Why don't video hosting sites provide ffmpeg settings? - Joona

I&#x27;ve been struggling with Youtube re-encoding my videos, so why do they not provide ffmpeg settings for advanced users? Quality would increase a lot if I could encode the videos myself.
======
0942v8653
They are in control of their storage space and streaming, and they've already
found their spot in the trade off between disk/bandwidth and video quality.
Providing extra options for "advanced users" would leave that open for abuse.

